# Threaded solutions



## plook (Nov 16, 2010)

Hi, my first post.

I just bought a 90's Colnago Altain with THREADED 1" steerer.

I am going to dismantle my COPPI Galaxy Aluminium (made for Polti Team) and move all the bits onto my steel Colnago but i have one area of uncertainty.

How do i get the Ahead ITM Triango Carbon stem and bars onto the Colnago. Is there a way to do this using Ahead rather than the double-nut and quill old style?

Thanks


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

Welcome to RBR.

You can solve your problem with a threadless stem adapter. Several companies make them; prices are typically in the $15-20 range; if you want black, that's available, too. eBay is one good source (I bought one there recently).

Some of these adapters are longer than others so be sure to check the spec for the effective length above the minimum insertion point, to ensure that you'll be able to get the bars as high as you need them. And, of course, make sure you get the right size for the Colnago's fork and your current stem.


----------



## plook (Nov 16, 2010)

That's great. I didn't know about those. 

Really appreciate your reply.

What sort of headset can i use? Does it still have to be the old double-nut and quill type?


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

plook said:


> Does it still have to be the old double-nut and quill type?


Yes, because that's what the Colnago's fork with threaded steerer requires. To use a threadless headset, you would have to change to a different fork with a longer, unthreaded steerer.


----------



## plook (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you. I see the light now.


----------



## SJX426 (Oct 6, 2008)

An example:










Changed back to a quill.


----------



## Davefromaine (Jun 24, 2002)

Hello Pllok,

Do you still have your Altain? I'm picking up an excellent-condition one here in the USA and would like to hear of your riding impressions. I guess it's a rare model over here.
Thanks


----------



## plook (Nov 16, 2010)

i do still have it and i didn't respray it. i did find it quite heavy when i first built it up using all the Campagnolo parts on my aluminium bike, but i have been trying to reduce that with other carbon and titanium parts. I think i should look at the wheels though. Even so, the bike is a beauty. I just wish i could afford a new Master X Lite frame.


----------



## Davefromaine (Jun 24, 2002)

I got my Eddy Merckx Corsa 0.1 down to just under 20 pounds with Record-9, a carbon fork painted to match, carbon stem, bars, and seatpost, and 1500 gram wheels. I still miss that bike, but I tried the lighter route with a Colnago Mix and then a Pinarello Prince, and now I'm going back to steel with the Altain. The seller has a carbon fork on it that I'm keeping - hope to get it into the same weight range as the Merckx.

I did respray me Merckx by the way - it was a '96 model, yellow with red and black highlights. After several seasons and minor dings, I went sort of retro and had it painted a custom deep metallic red with metallic white panels. I loved the look, and when I sold it, it fetched more than similar stock painted frames had been selling for.

Do you have any riding impressions that you could compare your Altain to? I know the pedaling efficiency of both aluminum frames is better than the Merckx, so I imagine I'll feel that with the Colnago.


----------



## plook (Nov 16, 2010)

I can't really say anything about the ride because in truth i've hadly been on it since i built it because i have been mainly marathon running. I wish i could tell you in detail what it was like compared to my aluminium bike and steel Brian Rourke 531, but it's been too long and i'd be making it up. I did feel very comfortable on it though. If i get out on it in the coming days i'll let you know as i have been meaning to do some cross training on Fridays, my day off from running.


----------



## Davefromaine (Jun 24, 2002)

Thanks - I'll be getting mine in two days, but snow is in the forecast so I suspect I'll be waiting until spring before I get out on the road with it. The rollers will get a good workout though.

Are you in the States? I've only seen one or two over here on the web - most Altains seem to be in Europe.


----------



## plook (Nov 16, 2010)

We've had some ice here but no snow yet, so i might be able to get on it and check out the ride. No, i'm in Sheffield, UK, Europe.


----------



## Davefromaine (Jun 24, 2002)

I envy you - I am in Maine where we get up to 100 inches of snow each winter. Once it's here, it's the knobby-tired mountain bike or the rollers for me. 

I may get lucky and have a few dry days with the Colnago before it really snows, so I'll give it a go. It currently has Ultegra on it, but I plan on stripping it down and putting my Record gruppo off the Pinarello and selling off that frameset. 

I'll write up a review once I get some miles on it. Thanks for your notes.


----------

